# Cross-dressing and masculinity with Grayson Perry



## barryqwalsh (May 2, 2016)

On Start the Week Grayson Perry discusses the concept of masculinity in modern Britain with Mary Ann Sieghart. The new artistic director at the Globe Theatre, Emma Rice, explains how she is playing with gender in Shakespeare's Midsummer Night's Dream, and the celebrated mezzo-soprano Alice Coote talks of her career in 'breeches', singing the male role. The former artists' model, Kelley Swain reveals what it's like being the object of a work of art.

AUDIO
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b078xf12


----------

